# Akuma Completed



## Ethevion (Feb 23, 2013)

I managed to make some time to shade my drawing of Akuma. What do yo think?


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 24, 2013)

Dude! Nice!!!


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 25, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Dude! Nice!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Ninn (Feb 25, 2013)

very nice! i'll use it as my ps3 user avatar(or whatever is called)


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 25, 2013)

Really nice, what program did you use?


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 25, 2013)

Ninn said:


> very nice! i'll use it as my ps3 user avatar(or whatever is called)


I never thought my art would be liked enough for use as an avatar!



Rizsparky said:


> Really nice, what program did you use?


Thanks, I used Photoshop CS6.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice dude. I like it.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 4, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Very nice dude. I like it.


Thanks! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Sop (Mar 5, 2013)

that's really cool, keep up the good work


----------



## 2ndApex (Mar 5, 2013)

Sick drawing dude.

LP LP -> LK HP


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 5, 2013)

Sop said:


> that's really cool, keep up the good work


Thank you!


2ndApex said:


> Sick drawing dude.
> 
> LP LP -> LK HP


Raging Demon!


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 5, 2013)

I really like this. I like the style the most, honestly. Well drawn.


----------



## Ethevion (Mar 6, 2013)

NightsOwl said:


> I really like this. I like the style the most, honestly. Well drawn.


Thank you!

I've got a question for everyone. Do you think it would look better if I colored the lines instead of leaving them as black?


----------



## NightsOwl (Mar 6, 2013)

I personally like the black lines a lot. Reminds me of the Cel Shading SF4 had.


----------



## SilverArcher (Mar 7, 2013)

nice work. it would be better to leave the lines black, just in my opinion.


----------

